# Built another string jig



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

Wanted something more compact, and a little better looking than the last one. still need to add some tie off post and finish painting.


----------



## BowTechNician (Jan 4, 2006)

*Nice*

Very cool set-up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Kinda looks like , oh well you know who's it looks like .


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*lay out*

i have had a lot of questions about the lay out of the parts i used. the tubes are schedule 40 pipe. 1.5'' and 1.25'' the 1.25'' pipe was machined down for fit. here are a couple pics to help you guys with the lay out. now i have to get busy on a winder set up...


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

So, when can I pick my strings up?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*strings*



2-STROKE said:


> So, when can I pick my strings up?


Andy,let me know the colors, and when your ready.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

2-STROKE said:


> So, when can I pick my strings up?


X2

I'll take a set in black and white please. :darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

if you are planning on making one of these, be sure to make the string post on the crank assembly end around 3'' long. this will give you more room to work the loop, if your using tag ends to close the loops. i learned this the hard way, last night...


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

thunderhead said:


> i have had a lot of questions about the lay out of the parts i used. the tubes are schedule 40 pipe. 1.5'' and 1.25'' the 1.25'' pipe was machined down for fit. here are a couple pics to help you guys with the lay out. now i have to get busy on a winder set up...


I think if you would have put another bearing inside of the handle tube instead of the nut, then put the acme nut behind that with a set screw tapped in the side and the handle welded to the nut, you could have a tensioner and winder all in one. IMO


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*winder*



Gunner7800 said:


> I think if you would have put another bearing inside of the handle tube instead of the nut, then put the acme nut behind that with a set screw tapped in the side and the handle welded to the nut, you could have a tensioner and winder all in one. IMO


i was talking about a serving winder, to serve the string. the stretcher will twist the string just fine with out the set screw.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

thunderhead said:


> i was talking about a serving winder, to serve the string. the stretcher will twist the string just fine with out the set screw.


Oh, never mind then. Got confused there, sorry.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks pretty good! Guess I know where I am getting my next set of strings from...:wink:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

ewsIII said:


> Looks pretty good! Guess I know where I am getting my next set of strings from...:wink:


ol Thunderhead builds a pretty set!


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*change*



thunderhead said:


> if you are planning on making one of these, be sure to make the string post on the crank assembly end around 3'' long. this will give you more room to work the loop, if your using tag ends to close the loops. i learned this the hard way, last night...


Here is the change i made to the head. milled down the whole length, top and bottom. I have one more thing to add to the front so it will lock in place while working the loops.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

I want one!!!!!!


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

thunderhead said:


> Here is the change i made to the head. milled down the whole length, top and bottom. I have one more thing to add to the front so it will lock in place while working the loops.


i see that is this thread you have a nut between the head and the white tube what doe this nut do and is the shaft threaded thru the bushing on the white tube?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*nut*



petrey10 said:


> i see that is this thread you have a nut between the head and the white tube what doe this nut do and is the shaft threaded thru the bushing on the white tube?


the nut really dont do much, i just didnt take it off. the rod goes through a bearing in the spring tube, and through the spring. there is a teflon bushing on the back of the spring. then through a bearing on front of the tube that has the handle, on the back of the tube is a nut.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*add on*



thunderhead said:


> Here is the change i made to the head. milled down the whole length, top and bottom. I have one more thing to add to the front so it will lock in place while working the loops.


Here are pics. of the lock I added today....I like the way it turned out so far... Now I have to get some string time on it.......:wink:


----------



## RichardOleshJr (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Adding the grove thingie for anit-rotation makes it complete - great job.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*thanks*



Lerie said:


> Adding the grove thingie for anit-rotation makes it complete - great job.


Thanks, Lerie. Now i have visions of some kind of crazy winder set up. I'm still trying to figure out how i want to go about it..........


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Pimpy for sure! Ima have to come over and look at it in person


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Man I can't wait for your winder! I'm in the market for 1. Keep us posted on the outcome!


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

str8arrow said:


> Man I can't wait for your winder! I'm in the market for 1. Keep us posted on the outcome!



i have a killer idea. working on the parts list, and pricing.


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

posting to find it later.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*pics*

lets see some jig and winder set up's.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Do you sell them?


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

thunderhead said:


> Here are pics. of the lock I added today....I like the way it turned out so far... Now I have to get some string time on it.......:wink:


By adding this slotted piece and just sliding it back when its time to twist means you never have to take the tension off the string, correct? Or do you still have to take tension off of string at least once? Im about to start making on one and I like this. It is similar to a buddys.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

ok i have a question. what are the short posts comming off the sides of the unit for? thank you


----------



## stidhamb (Aug 10, 2010)

Great looking jig.


----------



## ETheiss (Apr 30, 2010)

Thunderhead

Looks sweet and nicely done.

Look forward to seeing that winder concept/construction.

Ed


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

looks great..what did you use to secure/lock down the unit so it wont slide when making the string
thanks and do you have a pic?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*tension*



cshive said:


> By adding this slotted piece and just sliding it back when its time to twist means you never have to take the tension off the string, correct? Or do you still have to take tension off of string at least once? Im about to start making on one and I like this. It is similar to a buddys.


no, i never have to back off the tension. lock to serve, unlock to twist.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

ETheiss said:


> Thunderhead
> 
> Looks sweet and nicely done.
> 
> ...


looks like its going to be a winter time project.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*post*



BowBaker1640 said:


> ok i have a question. what are the short posts comming off the sides of the unit for? thank you


to hold the tag ends of the string..


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

i didnt read to see if it was asked, but how much did this cost you, and how much would you be willing to sell one for?


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

or at least how much would a string be? if you wanna start a small business, i will try one out for you and "shoot for you"


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*cost*



Mapes3 said:


> i didnt read to see if it was asked, but how much did this cost you, and how much would you be willing to sell one for?


the only cost was my labor. i had the materials laying around. I wont be making and selling them. I made this one for my own use, only.


----------

